# Tent for overnight stays



## adistate (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi everyone!
For overnight stays I preffer a good tent which can be easily packed up on my bike. This one over here Mountain Hardwear Tents* looks quite good. What do you think?*


----------



## gzank6 (Aug 26, 2014)

why a 3 person tent? thats twice the weight of a 1 person tent and costs more.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

This tent is inexpensive not too heavy.

REI Passage 1 Tent - REI.com


----------



## ltspd1 (Nov 25, 2007)

Check out the Bikepacking page.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> This tent is inexpensive not too heavy.
> 
> REI Passage 1 Tent - REI.com


Make sure that REI tent is long enough for you. I'm 6'3" and bought a tent on sale, and it's too short, I gotta sleep in it diagonally  It was such a good price, I didn't want to take it back!


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

adistate said:


> Hi everyone!
> For overnight stays I preffer a good tent which can be easily packed up on my bike. This one over here Mountain Hardwear Tents* looks quite good. What do you think?*


Hola Adistate,

At this post you'll find a lot of info:

http://forums.mtbr.com/bikepacking-bike-expedition/shelters-768567.html

Saludos,
Federico


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

For bikepacking and assuming you only need a single person tent I would seriously consider a TarpTent ProTrail.










Andrew


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

For an overnighter? Just get a bivy, and if it looks like rain, stuff an UL tarp in your sack.

This is what I use:

Borah Gear: Ultralight Bivy

But if you must use a tent, I have an older Kelty (can't remember the name). Nowadays, there are so many great UL tents out there. And hybrids, like:

Tent


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

I call my tent a hammock. Works well if you have trees. I use an eno double nest, is fairly light as well.


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

phsycle said:


> For an overnighter? Just get a bivy, and if it looks like rain, stuff an UL tarp in your sack.
> 
> This is what I use:
> 
> Borah Gear: Ultralight Bivy


That is light indeed!

Andrew


----------



## BigDweeb (Dec 2, 2005)

Aushiker said:


> For bikepacking and assuming you only need a single person tent I would seriously consider a TarpTent ProTrail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Protrail looks nice for sure. However, many Contrails on the PCT this summer did not handle wind well if not oriented perfectly. I wonder if the Protrail is less susceptible... Also, as a yet-to-be bikepacker, I'm curious about how you substitute for the trekking pole?


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

BigDweeb said:


> Also, as a yet-to-be bikepacker, I'm curious about how you substitute for the trekking pole?


You can buy the poles that are offered by Tarptent or make up your own to use instead of trekking poles. The Tarptent set weighs 5 oz and costs $21. Details are available on the order page.

Andrew


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

BigDweeb said:


> Also, as a yet-to-be bikepacker, I'm curious about how you substitute for the trekking pole?


----------



## adistate (Feb 18, 2015)

*Thanks*

Many thansk to all of you guys!


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

Eureka! Solitaire is very good if you need bug protection! Have had mine for 5 years and it still works well.


----------



## Spec7 (May 3, 2000)

This:


leeboh said:


> I call my tent a hammock. Works well if you have trees. I use an eno double nest, is fairly light as well.


Or a Hennessy hammock:
http://www.amazon.com/Hennessy-Hammock-Expedition-Asym-Class/dp/B0011KZREC


----------



## Luke01 (Feb 12, 2015)

I love my Tarptent DW
Tarptent Ultralight Shelters


----------



## NickandBruce (Sep 18, 2014)

Lightheart Gear: Home

I've been using their 2lb Duo since 2012. I love it.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

My go-to shelters are my ENO hammock with Warbonnet bug net and whatever tarp the conditions look like they'll require (maybe not any tarp) or my Tarptent Cloudburst 2 I bought many moons ago. The hammock is preferred because it's just more comfortable. But sometimes I don't have anywhere to hang it depending on where I go, so the Tarptent gets those trips. Mine has its own poles.


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

adistate said:


> Hi everyone!
> For overnight stays I preffer a good tent which can be easily packed up on my bike. This one over here Mountain Hardwear Tents* looks quite good. What do you think?*


Hola adistate,

My Big Agnes Fly Creek UL2 is the best tent I ever owned&#8230; and I think it´s the perfect tent for bikepacking due to its size/weight ratio (35sq ft/2lb 5oz).









Tech Specs

Material: [body] polyester mesh, ripstop nylon, [fly and floor] ripstop nylon, silicone coating, PU coating (1200mm)

Capacity: 2-person

Season:3-season

Wall Type: double-wall

Freestanding: yes

Poles: DAC Featherlite Combi

Number of Poles:1

Pole Attachment: DAC Twist Clip

Number of Doors: 1

Number of Vestibules: 1

Vestibule Space: 7 sq ft

Ventilation: mesh walls

Seams: fully taped

Interior Height: 38 - 24 in

Floor Dimensions: 86 x 52 x 42 in

Floor Space: 28 sq ft

Packed Size: 4 x 18.5 in

Fast-pitch Option: yes, footprint not included

Fast-pitch Weight: 1 lb 7 oz

Trail Weight: 1 lb 15 oz

Packed Weight: 2 lb 5 oz

Recommended Use: ultralight backpacking, backpacking, camping

Manufacturer Warranty: lifetime.

Saludos,
Federico


----------



## jbphilly (Feb 22, 2012)

I'll second the Big Agnes. The downside is the price, but afaik it's the lightest freestanding tent you can get. I was lucky enough to pick one up for a hundred bucks used...and then when the zipper gave out on the rainfly and I sent it to Big Agnes for repairs, they said it was unrepairable and mailed me a free replacement. Then the same thing happened with the tent body and its zipper. So if the time comes when I do have to buy a tent at new prices, Big Agnes seems like a pretty good investment...


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Another + for BA, Great company, great light tent but big price tag. 

Check REI Garage Sale for sweet deal.


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

i like mids. they are super light, pack small, pitch quick and do extremely well in wind/snow


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

*I enjoy my Big Agnes... But there are also options*

I too can recommend the Big Agnes tents. I have a FlyCreek UL1. I think I paid about *$250* for it a couple years back.

Comments on the BA FlyCreek UL1:

It's light and (mostly) packable. The included stakes are light and the pole system includes a "patch" in case you break a pole. I've been out in it a tropical storm and it's waterproof right out of the box. The bathtub floor works as claimed. The tent is mostly bug netting - so you'll have to carry both components (tent _AND_ rainfly) unless you're _VERY_ sure of the weather. The tent poles splt at the entrance making entering and exiting easier. The zippers are a bit flimsy but very light - perhaps a compromise. The entry-way storage is too small for anything but a pair or two of shoes. Plan on putting you pack inside. Inside, the height will allow me to sit up but not much more. Dressing inside is a challenge.

My FlyCreek UL1 weighs 2.2 lbs/1008 grams:









The tent poles are perhaps a bit long and defintely NOT straight making them awkward to pack. See photo below. (Picture is a bit misleading because it also shows the pack bags.):









I've camped around the eastern half of the US with the BA Flycreek.

So... Here's an alternative you should know about. I also have a _Wenzel Hiker_ tent that I paid *$29* for on Amazon a couple years ago. I followed the instruction in this video to substitute carbon arrows for tent poles. The result is smaller packing tent that weighs 861 grams/1.9 lbs. (Photo shows no packing bags)

















I paid about $15 for carbon arrows and knocks at my local Dick's Sporting Goods. I'm NOT handy whatsoever yet I was able to follow the video instructions. I did spray it with silicone water proofer too. I might be out $52 on the whole project. That's about 1/5 the price of the BA.

I've taken this tent throughout the Northeast including three nights around Katahdin in Baxter in a raging storm. It *IS* a single wall tent so condensation will be an issue. Plus, it requires staking to stay upright. Otherwise, this is a great little project tent for bikepacking.

So it's up for your consideration! Both are really useful tents! I love both! I bet my survival on both tents. I still routinely use *BOTH*.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Aushiker said:


> For bikepacking and assuming you only need a single person tent I would seriously consider a TarpTent ProTrail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Light is right. I think of any coverage as only necessary if bad weather presents itself. My wife and I prefer to simply sleep on the ground to see the stars.


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

do you absolutely need tent? for most cases tarps are enough, if weather is concern i would go with flat tarp, or mid as i mentioned above


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

I hitchhiked without a tent for 3 weeks one summer through Greece and Turkey. I guess I was lucky, no rain the whole time.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

brankulo said:


> do you absolutely need tent? for most cases tarps are enough, if weather is concern i would go with flat tarp, or mid as i mentioned above


With a little practice, you can learn to set up and use a tarp in some pretty bad weather. I spent three straight days under a small ripstop tarp in some torrential storms in the Sierras several years ago. Stayed dry. Stir crazy with cabin fever, but remained dry.


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

Doesn't it rain or get below 30 where you guys live. That tarp/tent things looks neat for the summer, but I cant see using that if it is raining and below 50 out.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

skankingbiker said:


> I cant see using that if it is raining


If it's not raining, why would bother setting up anything? I use a tarp only to stay dry.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

You tarp guys - bugs? I'll stay in a tent at 88 degrees just to avoid the gnats, skeeters, and itchy-crawlies. (New England)


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

I did too in israel when i was young and brave enough (stupid) for 4 months, but there was pretty much guaranteed sunsine that time of the year


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

connolm said:


> You tarp guys - bugs? I'll stay in a tent at 88 degrees just to avoid the gnats, skeeters, and itchy-crawlies. (New England)


If your bug problem is really a problem, then you have a point. There been a few locations where mosquitoes have presented a problem, but most of the time it's not a significant where we have camped. Some folks want to be in an enclosed space because of the perception of critters crawling over them. We find that funny. Fact is that my wife and I much prefer the open, uninhibited space free of anything over or around us. Free to open your eyes in the middle of the night and observe the wondrous world above us. Even if that means clouds. It's just the freedom of open space around us.

We enjoy a tossing down a ground cloth, pads and bags on the ground. To fall asleep under the milky way and awake to everything that surrounds us. It's not for everyone, but it's our preference. Shelter is just that. It's shelter to protect us from the elements of inclement weather. To keep us dry.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

connolm said:


> You tarp guys - bugs? I'll stay in a tent at 88 degrees just to avoid the gnats, skeeters, and itchy-crawlies. (New England)


Same here in Nevada, scorpions, snakes, ants, no thanks! lol :eekster:


----------



## sullivan17 (Jan 28, 2014)

Cleared2land said:


> Some folks want to be in an enclosed space because of the perception of critters crawling over them. We find that funny.


I'll be the first to admit that this is me. Do I need a tent (or my prefered hammock with mosquito netting), no, but I sleep better. If the weather's nice I'll happily not put the fly on the tent or set up a tarp above my hammock so that I can see the sky through the netting and I'm happy with that.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

The objective is to get out and have a great time doing it. Do whatever allows you to take in the experience In a positive way. It matters not how you choose to achieve that experience, as long as you experience it. Get out and take in what is offered. Be safe and have fun. Safe journeys everone!


----------

